# winter is here



## Hansson (Dec 29, 2009)

-22 Celsius here.
Some pictures from my place


----------



## quads (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow!  Stunning photos!  I really like the orange sunbeam.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice!!

Is that small barn in the second picture sitting crooked or is it the the angle of the photo?


----------



## Hansson (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Nice!!
> 
> Is that small barn in the second picture sitting crooked or is it the the angle of the photo?



yes it little crooked.I have to fix it this summer. But it`s hard to get started.

This is how it going to be


----------



## 08brute (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool pics. 

We got 21" of snow here in SE SD over 12/23 - 12/25. It is costing our city (Population 100,000) over $500,000 for snow removal. On the positive side...it has been above 0 F.


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like you live in a really nice place. Looks like it can be just as nice in the green summer months also. 
Stay warm.


----------



## waynek (Dec 29, 2009)

Great pictures! It sorta looks like landscape in Wisconsin.

I am nuts about log buildings...what is the story on it? Did you build It?
jackpine


----------



## Pagey (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow. Stunning!


----------



## Hansson (Dec 30, 2009)

jackpine said:
			
		

> Great pictures! It sorta looks like landscape in Wisconsin.
> 
> I am nuts about log buildings...what is the story on it? Did you build It?
> jackpine



No I did not build it. it`s is build in the 1750-1800.
They use it to store grain.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HÃ³rreo
Here are a picture of the door and the lock from the inside.
And a morning picture.The haze have made the trees really cool.


----------



## waynek (Dec 30, 2009)

Hansson said:
			
		

> Jack Straw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so we have a picture of two different barns. The first barn picture shows it setting on a low foundation or pillars and it appears to be painted a red color.

The second barn picture indicates a level barn on a stone and post/beam foundation. Correct?


----------



## waynek (Dec 30, 2009)

Hansson said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very unusual, but fascinating lock. I could not access the wikipedia link.

What species of trees were the logs?
Where the logs hand hewn?
The corner notches appear to be a "saddle" notch...is that correct?
Does it have the original floor?

jackpine


----------



## Hansson (Dec 30, 2009)

jackpine said:
			
		

> Hansson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second barn picture is not mine barn.Its how I will make the new foundation.So it become level.
The logs are pine and they are hand hewn.
It have the original floor. very wide boards.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice Winter pics.
In the first set, were those taken at noon ?


----------



## Hansson (Dec 30, 2009)

They was taken in the morning.Sunrise


----------



## Leadfoot (Jan 2, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## bogydave (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice pictures.
Where's the wood pile?


----------



## Hansson (Jan 11, 2010)

-28 °C when the picture was taken.
The boiler is making white smoke


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful pics!


----------

